# A Small Museum in My Neighborhood



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry but I have been forgetting to introduce a local museum in my neighborhood - Osaka Traffic Science Museum(*official English name: Modern Transportation Museum).

Here comes 'Walter HWK509A-2r rocket engine for Me163B circa 1943' first.
This is not replica but real one which was gifted by the USAF in 1970 when EXPO'70 was held in Osaka, together with a XLR-11-RM-5 rocket engine for Bell X-1.

Please enjoy!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2010)

XLR-11-RM-5.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2010)

Wright Cyclone R-3350


----------



## timshatz (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty neat. Love the Wright. Those things were monsters.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2010)

A few more pics of the Wright for you, timshatz.
Thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2010)

Good stuff Shinpachi!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeepers, those things are built like trucks. 

Nice shots Shin.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice Shinpachi!! It is interesting to see the Me-163 rocket engine. I had not seen one before.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Gnomey, timshatz and Aaron for your kind attention

Since this museum was originally built for the railroad fans, there are not so many aviation items but selected well enough to enjoy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you, vB!

This is Nakajima's Homare(Ha-45) aircraft engine though terribly damaged.
3rd photo is a montage with my 3d CG work to show this engine's original appearances.

Sorry if you should be complicated.
This is an attempt...


----------



## timshatz (Dec 3, 2010)

Shin, what airframe was the HA-45 mated to? What was the horsepower output? 

It looks a bit like a Wright Cyclone.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for your good question, timshatz.

Ha-45 was mounted on the army Type 4 fighter(Ki-84 Hayate for the allied code name Frank), the navy N1K2J Shindenkai as 'Homare' for code name George and some other navy bombers.

The caption says -

"
Type: Air-cooled double-row radial engine
Number of cylinder: 18
Output: 2000hp

Weight: 850kg
Production year: 1942-45
Manufacturer: Nakajima Aircraft Co., Ltd.

Gifted by Fuji Heavy Industries Co., Ltd.
(Old Nakajima Aircraft Co., Ltd.)

Photo below
Type 4 fighter 'Hayate(Frank)'
"


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 5, 2010)

This "*Le Rhone type C*" engine
was manufactured by Tokyo Gas Electric Industry Co., Ltd in 1922 under the license of French 'Le Rhone' with 9 cylinders/80hp to be mounted on the army Type Koh(A) model 3 fighter which was also a licensed product of "Nieuport 24C1" by Nakajima Aircraft Co., Ltd.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2010)

Continental type O-470-11 horizontally opposed, air-cooled aircraft engine with 6 cylinders and 213hp manufactured by Fuji Automobile Co., Ltd. under the license of Continental Motors in 1958.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2010)

Hispano-Suiza 8F water-cooled V8 engine with 300hp manufactured by Mitsubishi Engine Manufacturing Co., Ltd. under the license of Hispano-Suiza France in 1921. Mounted on C1M(Type 10 reconnaissance plane) and many other military and civilian planes.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybach type HSLu airship water-cooled line engine manufactured in Germany circa 1915. 
6 cylinders 240hp.
Mounted on N-3 airship in Japan.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2010)

Alison J35 axial flow turbo jet engine originally developed by GE and manufactured by Alison in 1950.

Max thrust: 2,540kgs
Max RPM: 7,800rpm
Diameter: 940mm
Length: 3,710mm
Weight: 1,946kgs


----------



## proton45 (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow...good stuff their Shinpachi. I really enjoyed this look at your neighborhood museum. I love looking at old engines, beautiful works of engineering art...


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you Nakajima-san!
I am glad to have your favorable comment as I know these engines are not necessarily popular today.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2010)

There is also James Watt's steam engine replica in the museum.


----------



## ppopsie (Dec 7, 2010)

Shinpachi-sama,
I truly admire Osaka people for keeping the engines at the museum. I wish to visit Osaka some day which must be a great fun. The last time I went to Osaka was in 1970 when the EXPO was held there. 

Here is my only treasure; a shaft metal of the Navy Hi-Shiki (a license built Hispano by IJN, not IJA) which I bought at an auction at 500 yen few years ago. At the same auction a connecting rod assembly for the Hi-shiki engine was taken by another person at 25000 yen. I saw clearly there was an IJN recognition number stamped on the rod accompanied with an anchor marking. I firmly believe the auctioner but believe it (me) or not is everybody's liberty. Alongside is my handcrafted Mustang still stuck in this form.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice collection and fantastic Mustang, ppopsie
Your awesome scratch-built always fascinates me. 

Also, I am very much surprised to know those old parts being exchanged for such very very low prices 
I should pay more attention to auction sites from now on.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2010)

Type JO-1 axial-flow turbo jet engine.
Produced by Ohmiya Fuji Industries Co., Ltd.(a factory of old Nakajima) in 1954 as the prototype of later J-3 by Nippon Jet Engine Co., Ltd., the first Japanese jet engine after WW2 .

Max thrust: 1000kgs.
Weight: 450kgs.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2010)

Good stuff shinpachi!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Gnomey
Here is a RR too.

Rolls-Royce Derwent type 5 centrifugal compressor turbojet engine mounted on the Gloster Meteor F.4 in 1944. 
The Gloster Meteor F.4 recorded the world speed record of 991.1km/h in 1946.

Max thrust: 1590kgs.


----------



## ppopsie (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Shinpachi-san. I now understand the brass parts is for. I will make use of it when I get a Hispano on the next auction!

Now here is for you. Click on the 40'S and 50's album of this man. His grandfather and family members did a great job.
Picasa Web Albums - Mark Elliott


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, ppopsie, those color photos really fascinate me as I was born in 1953.
Thank you very much.

I am glad if my Hispano diagram may be helpful for you

Now, I'm leaving engines...


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2010)

Aero Commander 680F used as "Kochikaze (meaning the east wind)" by Asahi Shinbun, one of the leading local newspaper companies, from 1961 to 1982.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 8, 2010)

Shinpachi, excellent photo's as always. We have a similiar museum in chicago called the museum of science and industry
with half of a 747
and a real German U-boat


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Shinpachi, excellent photo's as always. We have a similiar museum in chicage called the museum of science and industry
> with half of a 747
> and a real German U-boat



I love the real German U-boat above all!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 8, 2010)

It was located outside the museum for about years. the elements were taking their toll and the sub was falling apart so about 15 years ago they moved it inside the museum and have pretty much restored it to mint condition. There is a movie on how they did it, absolutely fascinating to watch. I was about 8 when mom and dad took me to see it for the first time


----------



## ppopsie (Dec 8, 2010)

U-boat is more facinating. Here is one of our submarines sunbathing next to a shopping center and the Yamato Museum in Kure, a former IJN base, in Hiroshima.
????????????? Hitachi Theater
http://www.jmsdf-kure-museum.go.jp/en/


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice informations


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2010)

Classic cars.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2010)

This British "Hillman Minx" was a knowckdown product assembled by Isuzu Motors Ltd. in 1961.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2010)

This cable car was manufactured in 1907 and gifted to Osaka City as a symbol of friendship by San Francisco City in 1959.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 9, 2010)

OK, Shinpachi, please explain that first photo


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2010)

mikewint said:


> OK, Shinpachi, please explain that first photo



The red car is SUBARU 360DX manufactured by Fuji Heavy Industries(old Nakajima Aircraft) in the 1960's. This model was very popular because of the low price.
Maybe you had seen it when you were in Japan.

The other car behind it is Mitsubishi 500.

I also believe you have ever seen this below small 3-wheel truck, Daihatsu Mizet, too
This was as popular as SUBARU 360.

Thanks for the good question!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice shots shinpachi!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 9, 2010)

shinpachi, thank you but i was actually asking about the photo in post #34. looks like a large ship floating in the sky


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry Mike but that was my CG work - the space battleship Yamato.
Wow

Sorry again!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks Gnomey!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2010)

Bicycles.
These were major transportation tools again soon after the ww2.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2010)

Shinpachi, thank you, very nice work on both photos wish I could do things like that.
you know I'll bet you could take some small war-surplus gasoline engines bolt them to the bike frame and have a cheap motorized transport


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Shinpachi, thank you, very nice work on both photos wish I could do things like that.
> you know I'll bet you could take some small war-surplus gasoline engines bolt them to the bike frame and have a cheap motorized transport



Thanks Mike and you can read my mind as I was going to introduce motorized bikes next


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2010)

Old bikes.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2010)

Shinpachi, I think Soichiro Honda beat you to it
but nice pictures of the old motorcycles. I have a 1970 Suzuki T500 that I bought brand-new and still runs great


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh Yes Mike. This is Honda's first bike(right) manufactured in 1946.
Suzuki is also excellent.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2010)

Shinpachi, when I was young, (1950s) a company called WHIZZER sold a kit for about $20 which would convert any ordinary bike into a motor bike. The motor and fuel tank hung from the cross-bar, a big ring attached to the rear wheel spokes and a belt connected them. Looked just like the bike on the right.
very nice, thank you for the pictures


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

More good stuff Shinpachi! Got to love a flying Yamato battleship 8)


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Shinpachi, when I was young, (1950s) a company called WHIZZER sold a kit for about $20 which would convert any ordinary bike into a motor bike. The motor and fuel tank hung from the cross-bar, a big ring attached to the rear wheel spokes and a belt connected them. Looked just like the bike on the right.
> very nice, thank you for the pictures



Thanks Mike for your nice old memory.
Yes, in my old memory too, such devices were selling at local cycle shops.




Gnomey said:


> More good stuff Shinpachi! Got to love a flying Yamato battleship 8)



Thanks Gnomey for enjoying my montage work as it is frankly.
Needless to say, or might need to say for other guys who don't know about me well yet, I have no other intention about the Yamato but merely a SF item.

Now here are also scale models in the museum.
Old ships coming first.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 11, 2010)

Shinpachi, I love large scale models like that. I wish I knew someone who builds stuff like that, I would love to see how they do models like that. I wouln't even know where to begin making something like that


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 11, 2010)

mikewint said:


> Shinpachi, I love large scale models like that. I wish I knew someone who builds stuff like that, I would love to see how they do models like theat. I wouln't even know where to begin making something like that



I agree, Mike.
I have no such good sensitivity at least

Locomotive scale models.
"Rocket in 1829" and "Locomotion in 1825".


----------



## proton45 (Dec 12, 2010)

Shinpachi...For a "little" neighborhood museum, it is very impressive. I can't believe the variety of vehicles on display.

Some of the pictures remind me of my mothers 1st car...it was a Nissan (sold as Datsun)...







*And to mikewint*...I'm going to have to take a trip to that Chicago museum. I find it fascinating that you have a real U-Boat to explore at your museum.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Nakajima-san! Yes, I remember that compact and sophisticated car.
I miss it too. Here are some photos from the catalogue of 1964. Funny to me, captions were all writen in English even for the Japanese market!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2010)

That's a great museum!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks vB.
Please enjoy more!

Trains are main exhibits of this museum.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 12, 2010)

The first imported locomotive from U.S.A.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 12, 2010)

Excellent photos of a great museum Shinpachi! Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 12, 2010)

Proton45, hope you do so, it is a great exhibit. you used to be able to walk outside on the deck and climb down through the actual hatches but that was in a simpler time. There is also a coal mine that you can go down into. everything costs extra though
Shinpachi, I agree that is quite a musuem and very nice pictures


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2010)

Quite an impressive museum for being a small neighborhood museum!

I have enjoyed the photos and especially your CGI overlay on the Homare...well done!


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for the compliments, Aaron, Mike and GG!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you should actually take your three images shown here, with the original, the one where you have reduced the opacity and the other, showing the full CGI image, and show them to the folks at the museum, Shinpachi...seriously!

That would allow the visitors to see that engine they way it looked new.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 13, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> I think you should actually take your three images shown here, with the original, the one where you have reduced the opacity and the other, showing the full CGI image, and show them to the folks at the museum, Shinpachi...seriously!
> 
> That would allow the visitors to see that engine they way it looked new.



Thank you very much for your kind advice, GG.
I think I have found out how I can contribute to the museum


----------



## mikewint (Dec 13, 2010)

Shinpachi this is a old Whizzer conversion. you could buy these through mail order and the ads were in comic books or magazines aimed toward boys, like Boy's Life
The drive ring was clamped to the spokes and usually ended up breaking them unless you bought their heavy-duty spokes


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 14, 2010)

Interesting, Mike
A kid wants a real motorcycle but -


----------



## mikewint (Dec 14, 2010)

Shinpaci, I have seen similar versions at local bike shops. here they call it a hill assist and it is not meant for continuous use. Those are pretty hefty battery packs so you should get some decent distance


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Mike for more detailed information about the electric bike

Trains at random.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 15, 2010)

Trains.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice shots Shinpachi!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 15, 2010)

Shinpachi, makes me feel old, I can actually remember sitting at railroad crossings with my Dad and seeing those big steam locos passing by


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 16, 2010)

Mike I think you mean they have a 727 at that museum in Chicago, not 747.

Shinpachi - Love that space Battleship Yamamoto. I used to be able to catch the cartoon over here when I was young. I remember thinking that the wave motion gun was sick (cool)!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 16, 2010)

Vick, you paid more attention to me than I did. I went back and looked and I did put down 747. sometimes my fingers are on auto-type


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for your kind comments, Gnomey, Mike and Capt.Vick!

The first model of Shinkansen, the bullet train, called System 0 in 1964.









The Maglev first test train ML-500 and its superconductivity magnet levitation motor in 1977.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice shots Shinpachi! Always been a fan of the Bullet train.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Gnoemy you like them!

Sorry but I must correct "System 100 " to "System 0 " for the first Shinkansen.
System 100 was the second generation from 1985 to 1992.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 19, 2010)

Shinpachi, feeling old again, can remember when that train was BIG news, now here it is in a museum. that's where I'll be pretty soon


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll be looking forward to that
Thanks Mike!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 20, 2010)

Shinpachi, will you come and visit me?  see that I'm dusted off from time to time?


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for your invitation Mike but Chicago is too far
I'm glad to hear such frank words.

Railroad worker's tools.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2010)

Uniforms.

I think the ceremonial dagger and belt was basically the same one as the navy's.









Replica of the navy's for comparison.
Photo source unknown.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2010)

A set of flight costume circa 1920 from the aviation section.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2010)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 21, 2010)

Shipachi, the machine below the accounting machine plaque is an old IBM card puncher used to program the old computers. used to use one back at U of I '69 or '70. each card was one command in FORTRAN. 
great old military stuff


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks Gnomey and Mike for your kind comments

Now, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year guys!


----------



## Geedee (Dec 24, 2010)

Just spent an enjoyable half an hour looking at your pictures taken at this museum. That is a great set of shots and a very interesting museum, the sort you could spend a day in quite easily I should imagine. Many thanks for taking the time to share your visit with us.


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Just spent an enjoyable half an hour looking at your pictures taken at this museum. That is a great set of shots and a very interesting museum, the sort you could spend a day in quite easily I should imagine. Many thanks for taking the time to share your visit with us.




Thanks, Gary.
I always admire your perfect English(I never say others are not. This is simply my frank impression at the moment) and really appreciate your so sincere compliments this time too.

Actually, as you guessed, I visited the museum twice to take pictures as many as possible with a week interval.

This was a good opportunity for me to understand well that the modern Japanese technology is a mixture of British, French, German and American above all since the mid 19th century.

Thank you very much again for enjoying my photos though a few more pics may be added in the future...

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2011)

I have said Gary's English is perfect but this sounds strange because every native English speaker speaks perfect English. 

Here is a historical background about the 'perfect English' in Japan.
For the Japanese men of the late 19th century, English gentleman was the most ideal model they ought to be and they were reciting the following words occasionally -

"English gentlemen are philanthropists, assisting the weak and striking down the strong. They detest all unfairness and fight for justice, while showing great respect for the law."

You can check how they felt about the English gentleman in a Japanese TV drama 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUX7LzWcKW4_.

I felt so traditional Englsih gentleman's spirit from his comments that I had said 'perfect' though my English is never never perfect yet yet

Thank you very much for reading my complicatable explanation anyway, you all gentlemen!


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 3, 2011)

Behind Space Battleship Yamato, I see what looks like two sister ships. Could they be named Musashi and Shinano?

- Ivan.

P.S. I live fairly near the National Air Space Museum (Udvar Hazy) by Dulles Airport and visit from time to time. I also work within walking distance of the NASM in Washington DC. Let me know if you folks need specific pictures, though I don't promise a particular response time.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2011)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Behind Space Battleship Yamato, I see what looks like two sister ships. Could they be named Musashi and Shinano?
> 
> - Ivan.
> 
> P.S. I live fairly near the National Air Space Museum (Udvar Hazy) by Dulles Airport and visit from time to time. I also work within walking distance of the NASM in Washington DC. Let me know if you folks need specific pictures, though I don't promise a particular response time.



That's correct, Ivan!
I intended Musashi and Shinano

And -
Thanks for your kind offer for taking photos in NASM. 
There is one thing which I have long been wondering and this may be a good opportunity for me to ask you and other members a little help about J7W1 Shinden - a Japanese experimental fighter.

On August 15, 1945 when Japan was defeated, her technical data along with all blueprints were destroyed by the engineers of Kyusyu Aircraft who developed Shinden but they were requested by the US intelligence to reproduce the detailed drawings a few months later. They did it and those newly made drawings were brought back to US. This information is based on testimony by a former Kyusyu engineer.

Several decades later, some of our local researchers tried to find them in the US but there was no clue where they had gone but the airframe left in NASM.

Yes, I am interested in J7W1 Shinden and, if possible, the remade drawings.
Any assisstance to find them would be highly appreciated.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 4, 2011)

Shinpachi said:


> Here is a historical background about the 'perfect English' in Japan.
> For the Japanese men of the late 19th century, English gentleman was the most ideal model they ought to be and they were reciting the following words occasionally -
> 
> "English gentlemen are philanthropists, assisting the weak and striking down the strong. They detest all unfairness and fight for justice, while showing great respect for the law."



If only. 

Sadly, as an Englishman, I can only say our history has not been exactly exemplary. Any nation that has become an "empire" has done so at the cost of others. Suffice to say that I have written this after watching a DVD on my Toshiba DVD player on my Toshiba widescreen TV on my Toshiba laptop!

Technology could be the key to world harmony?


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 6, 2011)

Maximowitz said:


> If only.
> 
> Sadly, as an Englishman, I can only say our history has not been exactly exemplary. Any nation that has become an "empire" has done so at the cost of others. Suffice to say that I have written this after watching a DVD on my Toshiba DVD player on my Toshiba widescreen TV on my Toshiba laptop!
> 
> Technology could be the key to world harmony?



Technology, morality with fairness and wisdom that English gentlemen own would be the key to it I believe.

I have provided full video clip of the scene for you, Paul.
Thank you very much for your so thoughtful words.
They are perfect too!

*****
Video clip from NHK's "Clouds over the Hill(Way to Russo-Japanese War)"


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2011)

Off-topic again with my apology but this is a good chance to introduce the young guy in the drama, Saneyuki Akiyama(1868-1918 ), later Viceadmiral of IJN. 

He studied abroad in US and stayed in UK as an officer around 1900.
Akiyama took command of strategy in the Russo-Japanese War in 1904. 

Attached video clip shows a scene of meeting with retired captain Alfred Thayer Maham who was called a God of strategy then. That was one of his most impressive meetings in Akiyama's life.

Thanks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry guys again.
I will end my off-topic with this video clip as I believe the Japanese viewpoint for the western nations of the late 19th century could be briefly understood with the last two and this final clip.

Elder brother of Mr. Saneyuki Akiyama was an IJA officer.
He was educated by a German instructor, K.W.J.Meckel who was also called a God of strategy at the time.

The video clip from the drama attached here has English translation which I superimposed taking two days. Hope you to enjoy.
Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 14, 2014)

Just to update this thread, the small museum in my neighborhood has moved to new Umekoji Traffic Museum in Kyoto.
The American old locomotive is now restored to run there 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3t4f2oSPy8_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2014)

That is so cool, I REALLY need to visit Japan. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Gnomey and David!

Wikipedia says it was built in the U.S in 1880 and imported to Japan. 
Named Yoshitsune in honor of a famous Japanese ｓamurai of the Middle Ages, it greatly contributed to development of the northern island of Hokkaido..


----------



## at6 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice photos. While the Homare may be damaged, at least it survived the end of the war to be displayed.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, at6, for kind comment 
Museum move is not completed yet but all exhibits, including aero-engines, will be displayed in Kyoto by the next spring.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2014)

very cool Shinpachi, i am giving thought to visiting your country possibly late July of next year....if it does happen I will make a point of trying to pay you a visit in Osaka.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 15, 2014)

Please feel free to let me know your exact visiting schedule then, Wayne 

Seeing the recent weather trend here, the summer is still hot but not so muggy as before.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2014)

I will keep my fingers crossed that it will happen.. and let you know...


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll be looking forward to it, Wayne


----------

